# mke2fs scheitert - invalid blocks count

## uhai

Ich versuche gerade, eine neue Gentoo-Kiste aufzusetzen. Mit fdisk habe ich die Platte partitioniert>

```
livecd gentoo # fdisk /dev/sda

The number of cylinders for this disk is set to 121601.

There is nothing wrong with that, but this is larger than 1024,

and could in certain setups cause problems with:

1) software that runs at boot time (e.g., old versions of LILO)

2) booting and partitioning software from other OSs

   (e.g., DOS FDISK, OS/2 FDISK)

Command (m for help): p

Disk /dev/sda: 1000.2 GB, 1000204886016 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 121601 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x000aaf53

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1   *           1           9       72261   83  Linux

/dev/sda2              10        4089    32772600   82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sda3            4090       17348   106502917+  83  Linux

/dev/sda4           17349      121601   837412222+  8e  Linux LVM

```

Doch das formatieren scheitert:

```
livecd gentoo # mke2fs /j /dev/sda1

mke2fs 1.41.3 (12-Oct-2008)

mke2fs: invalid blocks count - /dev/sda1

livecd gentoo # mke2fs /j /dev/sda3

mke2fs 1.41.3 (12-Oct-2008)

mke2fs: invalid blocks count - /dev/sda3

```

Woran kann das liegen?

uhai

----------

## Josef.95

Hi

 *uhai wrote:*   

> livecd gentoo # mke2fs /j /dev/sda1 

 

Ein Schnellschuss:

Tippfehler?

müsste es nicht 

```
livecd gentoo # mke2fs -j /dev/sda1
```

lauten?!

(also mit "-" statt "/")   :Wink: 

Viel Erfolg

----------

## uhai

Platschuss! Bin so aufgeregt mit dem neuen Rechner - vielleicht sollte ich dass Tastaturlayout umstellen.

uhai

----------

## Josef.95

Off-Topic

Du meintest sicher Blattschuss !?   :Wink: 

Tipp:

Ansonsten kann ich dir als LiveCD (für die Installation) die SystemRescueCd empfehlen!

(sie hat zb auch ein schlanken WM und Firefox mit an Bord, zb um in der Gentoo Dokumentation zu schauen usw)

Hier könntest du zb gleich beim Start des Kernels dein gewünschtes Tastatut-Layout mit angeben..

Beispiel für den 64 Bit Kernel: 

```
rescue64 setkmap=de
```

Aber das ist auf der genannten Seite alles sehr gut beschrieben...!

MfG

----------

